

The TeX showcase - pmiller2
http://www.tug.org/texshowcase/
This site has a lot of cool examples of things you can do with TeX and LaTeX.
======
pmiller2
This site has tons of cool examples of stuff that can be done in TeX / LaTeX.
My favorite is this one (warning, PDF):
<http://www.tug.org/texshowcase/ShowcaseCircular.pdf>

